
Installing Joomla 1.5.6 On A Lighttpd Web Server (Debian Etch) - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-joomla-1.5.6-on-a-lighttpd-webserver-debian-etch
======
tdavis
Up-voted for the mere fact that HowtoForge is an absolutely awesome resource
and Falko Timme is some kind of super-robot who posts tutorials for every
imaginable sysadmin task (and helps in the forums, too!)

Thanks for years of great stuff, Falko.

